# Monte Mayor Lad (D'artagnan) 16hhish bay gelding



## TommyTwoShoes (14 October 2012)

Just wondering if anyone knows his whereabouts?

I nearly bought him in 2006 from a showjumping/dealers yard in Hampshire where he was in to be sold. He was a lovely horse and would have done a beautiful dressage test/made a smart looking hack, but my confidence just wasn't up to having an ex racehorse at the time. He stayed on the yard for a few months after I left and then I heard the owner had taken him back and didn't hear anything afterwards.

Part of me still wishes I'd bought him anyway and I really hope he went on to a lovely home. He was a lovely boy and we often shared an apple or my sandwiches when I was working on the yard.

Would be great to hear if anyone knows him or knows what happened to him.


----------



## weesophz (23 October 2012)

is this him?


----------



## weesophz (23 October 2012)

also not sure what height he is im sure hes around 16hh though! his name is D'artagnan and his owner calls him dart


----------



## TommyTwoShoes (23 October 2012)

Lovely looking boy, not the one I'm looking for though.

'My' D'artagnan was dark bay and I don't think he had any white on his legs.

Thanks for posting


----------



## weesophz (23 October 2012)

aww i got all excited thinking id found him haha! sorry i wasnt more help


----------



## TommyTwoShoes (15 June 2015)

Bumping this one up in the hope that someone knows where he is. He'd be 15 now. I'd dearly love to know how he's doing if anyone knows anything.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 June 2015)

Do you know the name of his dam?  Instead of Monte MayoR Lad,  could it have been Monte Mayo ?  If it was then it's possible that I had his dam here for a while,  as an ET recipient.  It may also be that if the spelling is wrong,  that you've been looking in the wrong direction.  Just a thought,  and I'm probably of little help,  sorry! 

Alec.

ps and as a footnote;  If you look top-right on your screen,  you'll see a box which says 'Search Horse and Hound Fo&#8230;.'.  if you type in Monte Mayo Lady,  you will see a relevant (?) post.


----------



## Lanky Loll (15 June 2015)

This was him in training with D Haydn Jones: 





but can't find anything post racing.

WeeSophz - this is Monte Mayor Princess, looks rather like the horse you found, albeit a mare


----------



## TommyTwoShoes (16 June 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Do you know the name of his dam?  Instead of Monte MayoR Lad,  could it have been Monte Mayo ?  If it was then it's possible that I had his dam here for a while,  as an ET recipient.  It may also be that if the spelling is wrong,  that you've been looking in the wrong direction.  Just a thought,  and I'm probably of little help,  sorry! 

Alec.

ps and as a footnote;  If you look top-right on your screen,  you'll see a box which says 'Search Horse and Hound Fo&#8230;.'.  if you type in Monte Mayo Lady,  you will see a relevant (?) post.
		
Click to expand...



Thanks Alec - his dam was Alcalali (USA) and his sire was Sesaro (USA) - no idea if he was an ET foal.


----------



## TommyTwoShoes (16 June 2015)

Lanky Loll said:



			This was him in training with D Haydn Jones: 





but can't find anything post racing.

WeeSophz - this is Monte Mayor Princess, looks rather like the horse you found, albeit a mare  





Click to expand...


Thanks Lanky Loll - that's "my" boy! I can't find anything about him after racing so whatever he's doing he obviously isn't doing it well enough to make it on to online show results!

He was in to be sold because he was too strong for his owner. None of us could understand this because he was one of the most laid back horses we'd ever had on the yard. We rode him in a snaffle and he wore a martingale but I never remember it actually being needed. In fact, we struggled to get him to canter most of the time!

I was always given him to ride because everyone else on the yard found him boring. My then 10 year old sister used to ride him and she was the only one that could get him to jump.

When I left the yard to work somewhere else he was being "loaned" to a livery's novice mother. Effectively this meant the dealer was getting double money for him as not only was she being paid to sell him but she then had the livery's mother paying for extra feed/rugs/lessons etc.

The last I heard of him was that his owner had turned up unannounced with a horse box and taken him away because she was annoyed that he'd been there for months and not sold.

Unfortunately I don't know her name or which part of the country she was from. Although I suppose logically she'd be reasonably local because you wouldn't send a horse you were selling miles away, it's just not cost effective.


----------



## TommyTwoShoes (16 June 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Do you know the name of his dam?  Instead of Monte MayoR Lad,  could it have been Monte Mayo ?  If it was then it's possible that I had his dam here for a while,  as an ET recipient.  It may also be that if the spelling is wrong,  that you've been looking in the wrong direction.  Just a thought,  and I'm probably of little help,  sorry! 

Alec.

ps and as a footnote;  If you look top-right on your screen,  you'll see a box which says 'Search Horse and Hound Fo&#8230;.'.  if you type in Monte Mayo Lady,  you will see a relevant (?) post.
		
Click to expand...


Interestingly a bit more googling has revealed that in 2001 my boy's trainer had Monte Mayor Lady in training - is this the mare you had Alec? He also had Monte Mayor Golf in 2001 and Monte Mayor in 1999. Unfortunately none of them look like they made very good racehorses!


----------



## samB (29 September 2015)

Hello weesophz have messaged you Re Dart


----------

